# Is it possible to boot on USB3 devices on the AMD platform?



## mrjayviper (May 16, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a motherboard using the A85 chipset. And since this will be a headless setup, I am planning to boot off a USB3.0 stick. I am looking at the Sandisk Ultra series which is selling at a good price.

Anyway, has anyone tried booting from a USB3.0 port on an AMD platform? How about on the Intel platform? I plan to use FreeBSD 10.0 if that makes a difference.

I know USB booting works on USB2.0 as I have tried it myself. But I got no USB3.0 motherboards to try.

Thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to boot on USB3 devices on the AMD platfo*



			
				mrjayviper said:
			
		

> I know USB booting works on USB2.0 as I have tried it myself. But I got no USB3.0 motherboards to try.


Both should work without problems.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to boot on USB3 devices on the AMD platfo*

Thank you


----------

